# The March of Titans (sign up)



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc: Hey guys finally got my internet working, now I do say this every time but this time I'm sure, well at least 75% sure it will not blow up in my face:victory:

IC:

----Imperial Transmission----
----Failure message encrypted----
-----Message streaming-----
------Decoding complete----

Warzone Primus, a zone of conflict stretching over an entire system, the orginally Imperial held Izonian system has been attacked on 3 fronts, Izonian V was assulted by a large tyranid splinter fleet, even as the Imperial forces mobalised to defend its system succesive strikes from both eldar and chaos forces left the systems defences realing.

Desperate transmissions were sent out, calling for aid, many were inticepted, 9others fell on death ears, but 2 calls were answered by some of the most frightening fighting forces the Imperium wages war with. Warmaster Silar O'Karn's Legio Justica (first time i've used my name in an rp:scare and a company from Imperial fists chapter.

Both forces arrived in quick succesion, directed and the primary threat of the Tyranid horde.

---Transmission end----
---Transmission deletes in 5---
---4---
---3---
---2---
---1---
---Message deleted---

OOC:

Okay theres plenty of oppotunity for people to be almost anything imperial ibn this but the main focus is on the crew of the Legio Justica engines.

Engine 1: Salvation
Class: Imperator
Princeps: Warmaster Silar O'Karn
Position: Commander of Legio Justica forces, second in overall command to Captain Rainar of the Imperial fists.

I'd prefer if Slavation's crew remained NPCs as Salvation rarely goes into battle, but you welcome if your ready to sit around into the big battles.

Engine 2: Saint's Fist
Class: Warlord
Princeps: Player (may be a Legio princeps or an Inqusitor Lord)
Position: Field Commander of Justica small scale operations.

players welcome to be members of this ones crew e.g. enginseer, gun cordinator etc.

Engine 3 and 4: Hunter and Stalker
Class: Warhounds
Princeps: Players (may be legio princeps, inquistor or gaurd commander)
postion: Scouts and Ambush forces of Legio Justica

once again players are welcome to man this vessal.

There are other Justica engines but they will be less effected by the conflict, oops gave that away.

Crew positions:
Helmsman: Assiatant commander of an engine

Enginseer (can be a space marine tech priest, in this case probably an Imperial fist) : Severel man key points in the titan, making sure nothing fails at the wrong moment. The one on the command deck keeps and eye on the reading from all the systems and can cause any section to explode.

Gun Cordinator: Plots the solutions for the titans guns, also has direct control of the servitors manning the guns though the princeps can overide both cordinator and servitor.

Mapper: Keeps an eye on the position of enemy and friendly units so that the engine dosn't step on the wrong bunker.

Other crew: there are other positions on the deck, like trainee enginseers (or trainee tech priests) and other systems to man and people helping to run and maintain the various parts of a titan.

there we go, hope this appeals to some people:laugh:k:


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Ooc: since this wasn't. Clear, people can command their own custom named titans, just no imperator or emporer class ones.


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

What would say to an Ordo Xenos inquisitor showing up in this little shindy? Just thought it might be a good idea to ask beforehand


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd be fine with that, although the character would have had to fought alongside legio justica before, since it would be a justica engine given as a gift to the inqusitor as an actor friendship etc


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

(Huzzah! hope this is an appropriate bio, do speak if theres something you don't like. Just one more question is this one of the mechanicus titan legions or just regular gaurd augemented by a bunch of titans?)
_Engine: _Imperialis Puritanus
_Class:_ Reaver
_Princeps:_ Inquisitor Castus Yelkoi
_Position:_ None, Castus operates outside the Imperial chain of command and with the authority of the God Emperor of Man. Effectively what this means he can directly question (or just plain not follow) orders and, if he chooses to do so, give orders to even the Warmaster himself. Castus is not one to make use of this 'privilege' though, unless circumstances are dire indeed. He prefers to let the experienced commanders make their own decisions (he is a little inexperienced when it comes to military actions based around titans), after all he is just here to get some tyranid specimens for study and lend a hand here and there, not much else more. (Extra note, he has nothing but the highest respects for Warmaster O'Karn, due to having worked with the Legio Justica a few times in the past)
_Armaments for Puritanus: _
-Titan Powerfist
-Melta Cannon
-Reaver Missile Launcher
_Castus's Equipment:_ (just incase at some point he is seperated from his engine)
-An incredibly ornate and well kept force sword by the name of 'Bane' that Castus has held in his hands since his early days as an interrogator. The grip is wrapped in black velvet with a glowing ruby studding the pommel, the blade is gun metal grey with the words 'Bane' etched down its length in gold. Castus is more than capable of unleashing the blades eldritch energies (what with him being a powerful psyker well versed in Telekinetics) that and swordplay is no strange art to him. It’s kept in a black leather scabbard on his belt.
-A simple auspex device that he has on at all times, when he's not on the Puritanus. Castus does not like to be caught surprised so he has plenty of batteries for the damnable thing in a small pouch on his armours belt.
-Stormtrooper grade carapace armour of a pitch black coloration with gold trimmings. It has a helmet with photo-visors and a respirator with 3 spare oxygen tanks, it usually hangs off his belt though as it’s a little claustrophobic. Around the armour's pauldrons is clipped a long flowing hooded cloak with the prayers of detestation embroidered in gold around the large golden 'I' located in the center.
-A particularly powerful vox bead that essentially functions as a vox-caster. The bead is a potent technological marvel that he managed to coax out of the Adeptus Mechanicus. It’s a small headset that fits underneath his armours helmet.
- The mark of office for all inquisitors, an Inquisitorial Rosseta with an integrated refractor field, batteries for which are stored in before mentioned pouch.
-Depending on the situation he may have one or two frag/krak grenades attached to his belt
-always has at least three doses of stimm, four doses of field narthecuim (the downgraded version for normal humans) and two doses of Torpor. All kept in syringes kept on a separate white pouch with a red cross on his armours belt. (incidentally that is also were he keeps his lighter and lho-sticks)
-Lastly, Castus owns a masterfully crafted bolt pistol, about fifteen small silver skulls dot the golden surface of the blocky weapon, the eye sockets and mouths filled by a sparkling diamond. He has around 5 (8 round) magazines of normal bolt shells, a magazine of inferno shells and a magazine of psybolts (He has friends in the ordo Mallues and has encountered numerous psychic aliens before so he always likes to keep some handy). 
_Puritanus’s appearance: _
Regular Reaver shape, just simply painted black with gold highlights, covered in prayers of prejudice ingrained with silver, and a scab red tabard hanging between its legs displaying the inquisitorial ‘I’. Its all well maintained and looked after by the techpriests of the legion so Castus does little more than command and inspect it now and again (note he is not the most experienced of drivers, having only just been taught the proper rituals of ignition and how to drive properly).
_Castus’s Appearance and Personality: _
Well you’ll have to wait till the roleplay for that. (oh and his age is around 45)
_Bio:_
From his early entrance into the inquisition as an acolyte Castus immediately showed immense potential in almost all fields that his master (Inquistor Halen Jilquar) put him in. Whether the task was as simple as organizing paperwork or as complex as dissecting and cataloguing various Xeno’s specimen, all were completed with single minded devotion and great skill. The psyker quickly proved himself to be exceptional individual and pulled from trusted acolyte to interrogator within two months time. Quite literally the fastest advancement up the ladder of rank ever seen in the Inquisition, before the age of thirty he managed to become a fully fledged inquisitor... After a particularly daring combat on Armageddon with Ork’s where he slayed several Nobs defending his master with his mind and blade.

Things only seemed to get better for the youngster, continuing finding himself focussed on discovering and exterminating Genestealer cults. In his mind they were one of the most dangerous threats that the Imperium could face, considering that they are the precursor to most Tyranid Splinter Fleet invasions (countless worlds owe him. Now and again he has been called in to deal with other Xeno threats, but he tries to avoid most conflicts involving Eldar as best he can... For what reasons can only be speculated... Dark whispers of radicalism are far too quick to flit past the lips of his nervous comrades, for he just seems ill at ease and reluctant in his actions whenever he is dealing with the Dying ones. Though no such rumours can be confirmed, or denied.

In the past three years though he has continually found himself working closely with the Legio Justica, continually finding himself ending up aiding them against various Xeno threats, most recently the conflict in the Izonian system. Even managed to get a Titan gifted to him for his continued aid... For what reason Castus never tells, being of a modest nature. Though it did have something to do with rooting out a few heretics belonging to a genestealer cult within the command structure of the legio... Thankfully nothing more than lower ranked personel but it could have easily spread up along the higher echelons if it had been taken care of quickly.
((sorry its a little short I kinda had to rush it, quality is suspect. Anyway hope this meets with your approval for now))


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, if only everyone else was that clear about their wargear, one little thing although it's no too critical is a short bio, or a least his history commanding the engine, oh and I know inqusitors can but unless I pm you at some point, don't order solar around, it might completly change the plot.


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

No sweat, Castus wouldn't be foolish enough to try and order around a seasoned military commander in his own element (besides like I said he's inexperienced when it comes to titan warfare so the higher ups will be more or less left to their thing) and I'll write up a quick bio as to how he came into possesion of the titan shortly.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Cool. Please can I be...
Princep Oskar Reed of the Warhound Titan Divine vengeance. Divine vengeance is equipped with a Vulcan mega bolter and a plasma blaster. Oskar is a old man who has gone well beyond his call of duty. He has served in countless campaigns and is very skilled in his Warhound titan and has never wanted to pilot a large titan. His limbs were ripped off by a tyranid genestealer when one managed to get into his Titans cockpit. He has bionic limb replacements but is always complaining about them. Since then he hasn't left his titan. Now he has lived a full life he lives for a honourable death and thus if he sees the opportunity, he will willingly volunteer for even the most suicidal missions. As a person Oskar has a good sense of humour but is slowly losing his sanity to the years and is often thought to be living in the past.

I hope that’s ok. This is my first time on taking part in an Rpg of this kind! If you have any problems with my character, I don’t mind changing some parts (apart from the name)!


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Just one thing, having bionics makes it harder to control a Titan, as the wiring is disgned to enter through human wrists and nuckles, though it is possible. 

Although I will accept it, the bio didn't give much about past campaigns, however you may reveal these in the rp, oh and don't worry, this is my first Titan rp, so this is kinda new to me as well.

I'll start if another 2-3 people join.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Engine: Furtim Nec Vire (Not by strength, but by stealth)

Class: Warhound (Lucius pattern, Jackal class) 

Armament: Turbo Laser, Plasma Blastgun 

Appearance: The Jackal class Titan has been painted in camouflage to blend in with the local terrain (Which is sure to get him laughed at by the other Princeps and crews until they see Princeps Severn’s ability to pilot it and use the terrain to hide such a large war machine.)

Princeps: Severn Miles
Background: Severn was born on the Forge World Lucius to lower class laborer parents. In his early education he showed no aptitude for mechanics or even assembly. The only aptitude he did show was skill at escaping the children’s workhouse/school and hiding from the authorities. As he got older he spent more and more time on the streets hiding out and stealing to survive. The only future for him seemed to be finally getting caught committing a crime and getting lobotomized, to be turned into a servitor. 

Until the day he came upon the maintenance and marshaling yard of the Legio Astorum (Warp Runners) Titan Legion. To this day he has know idea what drew him to infiltrate the secure Adeptus Mechanicus facility, he just had to get a closer look at the awesome, gigantic war machines. Upon getting caught trying to break the access panel on the cockpit door of a Warlord class Titan he lead the maintenance crew on a wild case through the interior of the Titan, slipping through access passage ways even they rarely used. When he managed to get out of the Titan he found his escape route fast being cut off by security servitors, seeing a chance for a quick get away he jump in a idling Sentinel Powerlifter. Through sheer dumb luck, fear of getting caught and natural talent he manage to figure out how pilot it amazingly fast and made a mess of the yard, kicking munitions crates, throwing tools and replacement parts, doing what ever he could to get away. He was eventually cornered by a Knight Paladin and a Knight Warden and was forced surrender only after maneuvering them into damaging each other with their own crossfire several times.

During his long confinement in a dark holding cell he almost accepted that he would end up a drudging laborer in the factoriums, a fate he had run from all his life, even if it was a brain dead mechanical slave. He was charged and convicted of his many heinous crimes against the Adeptus Mechanicus by a tribunal of senior Techpriests and was to be sentenced when a man in a uniform step forward to speak. He announced himself as Princeps Tzarius Octavian of the Warlord class Titan Valentes Superant (The Strong Survive) and asked that the guilty young man be remanded to his custody to repay his debt to the Adeptus Mechanicus and to the Emperor. It had been his Warlord that Severn had broken into and he had seen the chase and could tell the natural skill and daring with which Severn had piloted the stolen Sentinel. The tribunal agreed that if he could be trained as a crew man that he could end up serving the Machine God far better then as a mere menial servitor but if he ever failed in his duties he would face the maximum sentence, a lifetime of mindless toiling the name of the Machine God.

With that treat hang over his head and the opportunity to be near and learn how to operate the mighty Titans of the Legion, he took to the discipline and regulation of military life rather well. He could still sneak off and not be seen when he wanted to and earn the acceptance of the crew by being able to “find” them extra rations, luxury items and hard to get replacement parts. He learned all positions of the crew quickly and showed a true knack for piloting and navigation, often finding a easier route through the roughest terrain or suggesting a vector of attack missed by even the more experience crew members. After serving many years as the helmsmen aboard the Valentes Superant Princeps Octavian recommended him for command of a Titan of his own. When a opportunity to command a brand new Warhound being sent to the Legio Justica as they were being deployed to the Izonian System came to him, he was sorry to say goodbye to his mentor and the Legion he’d made his start in, but he couldn’t pass it up.

Personal Equipment: Standard issue Priceps uniform, Bolt Pistol, hideout Laspistol and 3 switchblades hidden on his person (an old habit from his youth)

OOC: Hope that's ok and not too long, I just like a good background story. I haven't perticipated in an on-line RP like this either. I do have allot of experience with table top RPGs and love Battletech and any form of giant robotic combat. So this is right up my ally.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok I’m going to add some more to my characters bio. Here I go....
Oskar was born into a noble family and was born on the forge world, Ferro. He had many brothers and sisters although Oskar personally cannot remember them as his memory is slowly going. But he does remember that his Brother, Artimus, hade also became a princep. They thought along side each other for many years. When a large tyranid splinter fleet invaded his home forge world, Ferro, Oskar and Artimus helped with the defence. Artimus was killed by a hierophant. The imperial forces could not defeat the Tyranid invaders and were forced to evacuate the planet. The planet then suffered exterminatus. This was the same battle where Oskar lost his limbs. 

When it comes to his Bionics, I thought that it might be cool if his limbs were plugged into the Titan?


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Right sorry about my short dissapearance, well your all accepted, I'll wait for one more person for a bit, but I'll start it if no one else signs up soon


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Right since no one else has signed up i'll start it now


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Hope it not too late to sign up I was planning on entering a few days ago and then had a total computer failure, but I'm back now.

Anyway if its not too late heres my character:

Engine: “The Saint of Fists” (The real name was lost centuries ago)

Class: Reaver 

Weapons: 2 Titan close combat weapons, Reaver Missile Launcher 

Appearance: The entire titan is in the standard blue and gold scheme that we all know and love apart from the right arm which is black and silver.

Princeps: Thorruss Bane

Background: Bane gained control of his titan after working his way up through the ranks of the Legio Justica and was thought to not have much talent until during his first battle he felled two warlord titans with the warhound titan he had been placed in command of. Afterward he was regarded as a genius.

During a cataclismic clash with a chaos titan legion Bane’s warhound was destroyed by the Imperator commanded by the chaos legions lord. Bane was he only survivor of the attack and was brought back to the base of the planets own titan legion. After being treated he watched as a pair of wrecked reavers were brought in from the battle field, one was barely damaged and had been abandoned by it’s crew after losing one of its arms, the other was almost destroyed entirely apart from its close combat arm. The battle was going badly with the imperial legions losing many engines so the salvageable parts from the two reavers were combined to form a fully working titan, if only with severly reduced firepower, was made. Bane was placed in command of the newly repaired reaver at the suggestion of other Legio Justica princeps present.

Returning to the field of battle Bane and his crew sought out the Imperator of the chaos lord and tore open the brige of the titan and crushed the chaos lord in is newly obtained black fist. The present Guard forces that witnessed the battle dubbed the currenty un-named titan “The Saint of Fists” due to its unique weapon composition.


I hope this is good enough.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Just one thing, a warhound destroying two warlords is pushing it buy a reaver destroying an imperator is nigh impossible, seeing that an imperator can destroy anything from a warlord down with a single volley, either give the chaos leader a warlord or rewrite it so he survived

Otherwise it's fine:grin:


----------

